# Dark Vengeance Conversion



## NephirusDPoM (Jan 20, 2013)

So, I got my first set of models a couple weeks ago. I went and bought the Dark Vengeance box set. The set itself is really interesting but my knowledge of the game leaves me a bit concerned. Playing within the set is OK. The teams look fairly balanced and well to do for a beginner. What happens if I go to a local hobby shop and play someone else though. Im limited to what I have, Chaos or Dark Angels. The thought occurs to me though, if I paint them right and work with some lore a bit I might be able to pull off a 'Counts As' army of Chaos Space Marines. The idea is in my head but again, as far as the tabletop goes, I'm an utter newblet. Some help and advice would be much appreciative.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

These sort of things are best discussed with the opponent you will be playing against.

Just ask them if they're ok with you fielding an DA biker as chaos biker, or a Deathwing terminator as a Chaos Terminator.

If you can convert one army to look slightly like the other I have no doubt they will accept it if the models follow the Codex.


----------



## NephirusDPoM (Jan 20, 2013)

I suppose thats true enough. I was more curious on the actual models and how best to paint and mark them to get a solid army out of the two different groups. I suppose its my fault for not specifying that


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Armies balanced? Banter!

Pretend the DA captain is Azzy and use the DW as a troops choice.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd decide which army you want to use (if either) and then sell the other models you don't want. Use the money to buy more of the army you actually want to use!


----------



## Routine (Sep 25, 2011)

Best thing to do is what Sethis said, sell off the half you dont want, or alternatively, you could trade that half that you dont want with someone who bought DV and wants the half that you dont, and so will trade you the half that you want more of. You then end up spending 120 or so dollars for a really cost effective start to an army


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Or here is an interesting thought, play Dark Angels as Chaos, they can be played as Fallen Angels, they are still played as accordance to Dark Angels Codex, but now they "Play As" Chaos.

Two Armies under one Banner.

Long Live Chaos.


----------

